

Ask HN: Where has the number gone? - RiderOfGiraffes

Recently checking on something an I noticed an odd thing.  Here's a usual listing:<p><pre><code>  5. What Hackers Can Learn From SF Fandom: ...
    3 points by RiderOfGiraffes 3 days ago | 4 comments
</code></pre>
See how the number of comments is given.<p>Here's another:<p><pre><code>  8. Terrence Tao: "Hooked for Life" on math (cnn.com)
    1 point by RiderOfGiraffes 6 days ago | comments
</code></pre>
On this item the number of comments isn't listed, even though there is, in fact, a comment.<p>I suspect it's an odd interaction between features, and perhaps the item has been killed or something, but it didn't seem to be consistent, and seemed to change when I reloaded a page. I was wondering if someone else has noticed, and if they know the reason.
======
brlewis
I assume it shows the comment count if they're in memory, but if they aren't
in memory it won't load them just to count them. Comment counts probably
aren't worth denormalizing for.

